# thoughts?



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I am going to buy a [new to me]truck this summer to pull a little 6-10 foot foot trailer and to plow next winter.The trailer isnt that heavy and a ranger would probly pull it.But as for plowing im not sure what to get.I need something from the 90s that is not a chevy and is worthy of plowing about 10-15 good sized drives.I want to buy the plow separate so the truck hasnt been stressed.Any ideas for a truck,plow combo?Any input would work,thanks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For "good sized" driveways, I'd really recommend at least a 1/2 ton truck with a 7.5' RD (or equivelant regular duty) plow. The front end components on the Ranger or S10 are really too light for plowing. If you're insisting on a Ranger, then get a 6' or 6.5' plow and plow every 3-4".

I just realized you posted this in the "Non Commercial" section. By plowing "10-15" driveways (presumably for money), you ARE plowing commercially.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, that is commercial plowing- plowing for $$.
Get a full size- I agree with Mick- toy trucks are a bit weak for that kind of use.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks for the input, i agree with you. I guess it is commercial.Even though you could do a lot with a 1/4 ton, id hate to have to turn down work when it gets overloaded.The more that i think about it, if the truck looks clean, the guy whos selling it probly didnt beat it .


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

pls dont take this the wrong way but, i would worry about getting a truck first, before you worry about getting overloaded with work. its really not as easy as you might think !!!!!!!!


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Buy something you like and make it work--1/2 ton would be great, a jeep would work---some guy's swere by full size blazer/ bronco's. I don't know what your price range is, but if you do buy something light-- you may have to make upgrades to the suspension--Check out the light truck forums for ideas and disscusions. best of luck


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was looking for something under 10 grand.And another thing, do you report that you are plowing commercially to your insurance company?Me, being under twenty, will get the rates raised if i sneeze the wrong way.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Idealtim said:


> And another thing, do you report that you are plowing commercially to your insurance company?Me, being under twenty, will get the rates raised if i sneeze the wrong way.


If you want your insurance to be in force while plowing - yes. If you don't want to be covered by insurance, then no.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Welcome to the world of business.
Best of luck

mike


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Remember, you can buy a lot of truck for under 10 grand. You can get mid 90's Dodge Diesel 2500's for that now......


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

justme- said:


> Remember, you can buy a lot of truck for under 10 grand. You can get mid 90's Dodge Diesel 2500's for that now......


I have heard great things about the cummins turbo. Ill just need to see what comes up.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

While I heartily love my CTD and my Dodge, my comment is more a "don;t sell yourself on a light duty truck or an ancient truck based on the dollar amount. Many newer and bigger/heavier duty and probabily more suitible trucks can be had for that dollar amount."

Just to clarify.


----------

